# Adjustable vs Pushable Sights



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

If you have a SIG P250 you know about sight pushers. I learned about them after putting the slide in a vise & beating on the sight with a punch & 10 pound sledge hammer. Did not budge a hair. I thought SIG must have spot welded the sight in. Did my research & learned my sights weren't "adjustable." They're pushable. It costs money to push them. In fact the tool costs more money than an adjustable sight. And if you get a cheap pusher it won't work. When I learned what I would have to spend to hit point of aim with both my SIG P250s I just quit shooting them. Then I got a Canik. Same thing. Ok, time to spend the $$. Got a W Wiregear sight pusher for $98. It's a knockoff of a $160 sight pusher (Wheeler) but it's very well made & rigid as a brick. Worked great on the Canik. Will try it on the SIGs when I get time, meaning next week. Before I used it I applied copper anti-seize grease to the threads to reduce wear. Bearing grease should work just as well. If you need to know how far to push the sight check "Dawson Precision" & "sight math." It will give you vertical sight adjustment. Just use the same info for windage. UPDATE: It worked on the SIG. Took some effort but it worked.


----------

